# B-29 Bombers Over Korea



## MIflyer (Jul 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## Dimlee (Jul 13, 2020)

Good job for a 19-year-old.


----------

